# Outlook 2007 crashes trying to open sent folder



## fsc (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm running windows 7 and my sent folder in outlook crashes the program when trying to open it. The 'loading' bar just keeps going but never loads emails. 

It seems to be saving copies of my sent mail it just won't open it- On the menu bar on the left the sent folder shows the number of emails in it.

I'm only posting because I couldn't find the specific answer in other forums. Here's what I've tried...

I have the Tools/Options/Preferences/Email Options/Save Copies... box checked.

I've tried changing this setting---
In the “Administration” tab the first setting called “Initial view on folder:” needs to be set to “Messages”
This was originally set to “Normal” before.-
--HOWEVER their is no setting in the dropdown box that says "messages". Mine is set to "Normal"-

Any Ideas? Worst case I can delete the emails in the sent folder but at this point i can't figure out how to do that!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'd suggest running the SCANPST utility to verify that there is no damage to the PST file that could cause this. In windows 7 you'll find it in the C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12 folder. When you run the program it will ask for the pst file to be checked and normally it's the Personal Folders or outlook pst file.


----------



## fsc (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, I'll try that, thanks. I had used it on another error to fix outlook.


----------



## fsc (Aug 17, 2010)

Scanpst got 60% through the scan and gave me an error message saying there are errors in the registry. I'm unfamiliar with registry errors and i've seen a lot of software out there for it- do you have any recomendations?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Hmm...I don't think I've seen the scanpst program report an registry error, unless it's reporting that because it encountered an unrecoverable error in the file. You could try creating a new pst file, set that as your default mail location, and then import the email from the old one. Likely you'd encounter an error importing items from your sent items folder, but at least you'd be able to access your sent items from that point forward. To do what I've suggested, go to the MAIL icon in control panel, click ADD>OUTLOOK PERSONAL FOLDERS and it should ask for the name of the folder. Call it what you'd like and click OK. It should add another folder to the list of data folders. Select that newly created folder and click on SET AS DEFAULT and then click on OK. Once you've done that you should be able to go in to OUTLOOK and you'll notice that there's no email in your folders. Don't panic....yet. Now you can click on FILE>IMPORT>IMPORT FROM ANOTHER FILE OR PROGRAM>PERSONAL FILE FOLDER (.pst) and from there you can click browse and you'll see the .pst files on your system. Select the "old" file. You will then follow the process to import your email, calendar, notes, contacts, and anything else you need and it should bring it right in to your data file. If all goes well, you should have virtually all of your stuff minus whatever is screwing up your sent items. 

If all goes horribly wrong, you can go back by simply going to the MAIL icon and choosing your old personal folders as default and you should have everything you did have, including the failing sent items.

It's a bit tedious to do, but worth it to avoid always having errors in outlook.


----------

